# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  وثيقة تأسيس نادي المريخ

## مرهف

*
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* ياسلام يا مرهف وثيقه تاريخيه هامه جداً الحمد لله على حفظها من الضياع 0

 ليك الشكر يا غالى وأنت  تتحفنا بها 0

*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*مرهف ياصفوة يا رائع جداً ... وثيقة هامة جداً ... شكراً لك وأنت توثق لنا عن الكوكب الأحمر العاتي ....
*

----------


## acba77

*شكرا يا صفوة علي المجهود المقدر
                        	*

----------

